# What can you tell me about Nub cigars?



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I am looking to find out some info on Nub cigars. They look interesting to me based off of the size. Are there ones people prefer over others? I would like to try some. I was thinking about getting the Nub sampler.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

You can't go wrong with the sampler. I'm not the biggest fan of Nubs, but the sampler will give you an idea of what they're getting at. 

Basically, they're simple, tasty, cigars with distinct variations between the different wrappers. Good for the cash. :thumb:


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/274483-nub-maduro-smoking-forest.html


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

ni8shadow said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/274483-nub-maduro-smoking-forest.html


So pair it with Bombay Sapphire? lol


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

Ha Bombay Sapphire! That would truly be a forest with botanicals.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the NUB Maduro!!

Here is a pic to help you down the slope!!


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

chu2 said:


> You can't go wrong with the sampler. I'm not the biggest fan of Nubs, but the sampler will give you an idea of what they're getting at.
> 
> Basically, they're simple, tasty, cigars with distinct variations between the different wrappers. Good for the cash. :thumb:


I second the sampler idea. I have a box of Nub Habanos and I love them for a good full flavor smoke.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Made by Oliva. The Habano is pretty good.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> I'm a huge fan of the NUB Maduro!!
> 
> Here is a pic to help you down the slope!!


I second this motion!!!

The only nubs I haven't tried, and I've tried all the regulars with the maduro being my favorite, are the Cain Nubs. I'm sure they're good as well, albeit a few duckets more.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can tell you I have yet to smoke one that was not enjoyable. 
NUB 358, 460, and 464 Connecticut were all great tasting mild cigars.
NUB 464 Cameroon were good as well. Medium and one dimensional, but still decent flavor.
I sample the Maduro and Habano next week. Can't wait!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I like them all, very solid cigars. They tend to taste better a little wet, in my opinion.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a sampler of these. Good deal from what I remember. I have only tried the Habano out of the sampler. I liked it. Very enjoyable.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Tried a 354 Conny yesterday and it was a nice mild smoke


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Welll I guess I can post some of my nub photography to kick you down the slope a little harder.









































































Anddd If anybody is interested in downloading these for a computer background, I have a couple available on my school server space for download in Zip files

http://www-personal.umd.umich.edu/~saunderw/true.zip

http://www-personal.umd.umich.edu/~saunderw/BG2.zip


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Not sure if any of you are interested in this, but cigarmonster.com has a deal going on until 11am EST selling an 8 pack of Nub habano cigars for $24.98. If you don't get it in time check the monster tonight at 11pm. TheY post all of their daily deals for one last time if they are not sold out


----------



## jnewman33 (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess I'm a Nub fanboy...I like them all. Fairly affordable & they pack some flavor usually start to finish. My big fear before I had my first one is that they would smoke fast because of their short stature but they magically usually last 1 hour+.

Buy a sampler & try them out. Try to let them sit in a humi for 1-2 months if possible although I've had them ROTT & they were excellent. Ok, buy a sampler try them & if you like them buy more & let them rest in your humi.


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

I really like them when I can find pack of 8 in the $22-$27 range. Fun smokes, but have some great burn time. Worth the cheap money but I wouldnt spend $8-$10 a stick on them. But for $2-$5 worth it.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Stubby said:


> Welll I guess I can post some of my nub photography to kick you down the slope a little harder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pics! how do you like the nub ashtray? Good for all sticks?


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Im currently smoking the Habano's... really impressed..in fact.. Im going to have one now!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

lebz said:


> Awesome pics! how do you like the nub ashtray? Good for all sticks?


I'll answer this with my opinion that I absolutely love my Nub ashtray. It definitely works great with any cigar, and it looks really nice doing it.

When I first started out with cigars I was way into the nubs. At this point I'd probably say I still really like the maduro and the Cain varieties.


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Like a lot of the other guys I really like these. The one thing you have to know is they aren't complex. You won't get a lot of different flavors. However, the flavors you do get are very smooth and satisfying. I have had a few different sizes and wrappers and have been pleased with them all.


----------



## austintxjpa (Apr 20, 2011)

good quality smoke in my opinion/ always has a good draw and decent amount of smoke. You can get them fairly cheap too when they are on sale.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. The maduro sounds pretty good from what i have read. It is crazy to me that they last an hour or so!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice photos, I cant wait the visit of my pal who takes all my cbid orders (including a compiled 5 packs nub)


----------



## C-Bear (Mar 28, 2011)

I love anything oliva and over the last year have become a big fan of the nub maduro and habano. Also the demon site has them regularly, just picked up a 10 stick 460 sampler for 22.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Just FYI, Tampa Humidor has a Nub sampler also. It's a little more expensive than the CI one but you can select what cigars you get(Maduro is the exception).


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

I just finished a small sampler of nub-style cigars. Can't say I'm a fan of the shape, but the overall quality the Nub-brand sticks is good.


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very good smokes in my opinion. Here's my order of preference (though all are good imo):

1. Connecticut 
2. Cameroon 
3. Habano 
4. Maduro


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Never really had them before I just know they are big and small


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Aquinas said:


> I am looking to find out some info on Nub cigars. They look interesting to me based off of the size. Are there ones people prefer over others? I would like to try some. I was thinking about getting the Nub sampler.


Glad I'm not the only one. I've been tempted every time I go into the local B&M.....


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Nub----------Pros. Never smoked one I did not like.

Nub----------Cons. Too damn short,, you barely light it and in no time you are literally smoking a nub.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Loved the nub cameroon I tried the other day.

The Monster has a Nub 464T sampler deal fairly frequently with all the wrappers. Torpedo helps to make the RG more manageable


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Cameroon>Habano>conneticut>(yet to try maduro).


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations! I am hoping to catch that sampler on monster. I am debating whether to just try a single and see if i like it, or go for the top 10 sampler.


----------

